# Doblador de tension con tierra + Reguladores de voltaje



## Flemming (Mar 19, 2012)

Hola:
Tengo un transformador de 12v conectado a un circuito con dos diodos y dos capacitores que actuan como rectificador / doblador de tension. De esta manera espero crear una fuente de +12 0 -12. Una de las salidas del trafo la tomo como tierra. En la otra conecto los dos diodos, lo cual me da las salidas o extremos. Funciona bien segun el tester, pero le quise incorporar dos reguladores de voltaje (7812 y 7912 nuevos), uno positivo y otro negativo y los conecte de acuerdo al DataSheet. Por alguna razon tienden a quemarse. El 7912 se calienta hasta que no sirve mas y el 7812 no se calienta pero en la salida me da unos pocos voltios. Los diodos son RL207, los capacitores 2200uf 25v.

Este es el esquema:






Se les ocurre algun error en lo que estoy armando?
Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 19, 2012)

Hola.

Ver el archivo adjunto 33766

No tomes en cuenta los valores de los elementos, sólo enfócate en los reguladores.

Chao.
elaficioando


----------



## Flemming (Mar 19, 2012)

Gracias por tu respuesta aficionado. Sin embargo ese diseño es diferente, necesitaria saber si se puede hacer lo mismo con un trafo de salida unica de 12v y un doblador de tension para obtener +12 tierra -12.
Mi diseño seria el siguiente:




Esta correcto?


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 19, 2012)

Hola.

Sí funciona, pero creo que con 12Vca no.
Con un voltaje de mayor valor y mucha corriente sí (por supuesto condensadores de gran capacidad) . Esto es porque en realidad tienes dos fuente de media onda, una positiva y otra negativa.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 19, 2012)

Como te dice elaficionado: concentrate en los reguladores. Si "tienden a quemarse" hay pocas opciones: o están mal conectados, o la carga supera con creces lo que admiten (aunque tienen protecciones no siempre funcionan como es debido).
El doblador funciona, vas a obtener la mitad de corriente por rama, el ripple es mayor, pero tiene que funcionar.


----------



## Flemming (Mar 19, 2012)

Excelente ayuda chicos. Esto me lleva a una pregunta adicional: Tengo una fuente armada que con 12vca me entrega unos 15v de continua. Yo necesito una fuente poderosa que puede ir de 12 a 16v ( es la que tengo funcionando) y necesito otra linea para menor consumo que entregue +12 tierra -12.
Puedo poner otro puente rectificador de onda completa sobre el mismo transformador y obtener "otros 15v" para conectarlos en serie con los primeros 15, lograr asi "+15 0 -15" y usar reguladores para obtener finalmente "+12 0 -12"? Espero que se entienda la idea.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 19, 2012)

Directamente no, hay que poner condensadores, y baja mucho el rendimiento. Cuanto es el consumo real que tenés en los 12 volts?
Hay reguladores de baja caída (low dropout) que podes usar.


----------



## Flemming (Mar 19, 2012)

La cuestion es asi: Hice un amplificador de 8 canales, que son 4 amplificadores stereo que consumen en teoria 2 amperes cada uno. Para alimentar eso me hice una fuente acorde con mucha capacitancia para eliminar el ripple lo mas posible y algunos capacitores menores como filtro. Ademas a los cables que van a cada amplificador les voy a dar unas cuantas vueltas por un nucleo de ferrite para que suavice mas el ripple segun lo simule en el Multisim y me dio buen resultado.
Por otra parte quiero armar una etapa con tda1524 para regular volumen, bajos, balance y agudos, una para cada amplificador. Segun el Datasheet del integrado el consumo es muy bajo (Supply current = 35mA) con lo cual armando cuatro de ellos tendria un consumo super bajo de todas maneras. El tema es que esos circuitos se alimentan con +-12V y como es la primera etapa de audio yo quiero ponerle una alimentacion lo mas estable posible para no meter ruidos de linea que luego amplificados serian inaceptables. Se te ocurre alguna idea de como lograr algo bien estable a partir de lo que tengo ? Es decir, una fuente de +-12 a partir de la de que ya tengo creada, que sea bien estable.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 19, 2012)

El TDA1524 se alimenta con fuente simple. Trabaja sin problemas desde los 7.5 a los 16.5 volts, con lo cual, no tenés problemas si lo alimentás con 9 volts (por ejemplo). A las etapas previas, les interesa más un buen filtrado que tensión regulada (a mi criterio claro). Para ese consumo y con la disponibilidad que tenés, pondría simplemente un transistor, una resistencia, un zener y un capacitor.


----------



## Flemming (Mar 20, 2012)

Black Tiger, tenes razón. En algun momento pense en usar operacionales y me quede con la idea de +-12.
Problema resuelto!!
Gracias!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 20, 2012)

De nada Flemming.
Otro cliente satisfecho


----------

